

Free Speech or not? - piXelM0b

The The Internet Governance Forum is happening now. China and Russia as well as many others want to end borderless free speech.
Link:
http://www.intgovforum.org/cms/<p>Analysis:
http://www.internetevolution.com/author.asp?doc_id=234015&#38;f_src=ieupdate<p>What's happening in Italy now:
https://www.cio.com.au/article/402506/italian_bloggers_demonstrate_over_fines/
======
piXelM0b
I just thought it might be worth posting this here.

